# 2016 Ohio Catfish Classic



## JASON STANFIELD (May 24, 2011)

We are pleased to announce a date and location for the Ohio Catfish Classic, The 2016 Classic will be held at Indian Lake Moundwood Ramp June 4-5 Hope to see everyone there.


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

Nice. As long as its a day tourney youll have a decent turnout from the cat guys down here. Whats the times and entry? Payout?


----------



## JASON STANFIELD (May 24, 2011)

Entry will be $125.00 with $25.00 going towards Big Fish, 1st day fishing starts at 8:00 Am to 4:00 Pm 2nd day fishing starts at 6:00 Am to 2:00 Pm. Tournament is 90% payback. Check out www.ohiocatfishclassic.com for more information.


----------

